# Increase humidity = Increase appetite



## Ian (Jan 23, 2006)

Okay, I don't know if anyone else has experienced this, but with a lot of exotic mantis species (Phylocrania, Hymenopus, Sybilla, Idolomantis), when they are sprayed, their appetite increases.

Its strange, I have never come across this with the average common all garden species, just the tropical.

Any reasons why this is so?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## dino. (Jan 23, 2006)

i personally think ur mantids are... " :twisted: different"


----------

